# Mounting Transducer on alum. boat



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

I just picked up a new Humminbird, and need some suggestions on mounting the transducer bracket to the transom of a aluminum boat (It's just a simple, 13' aluminum row boat) - I don't want to drill, so any suggestions on how to attach it? (currently, my old wps60 transducer is on a wood board I c-clamp on). I was thinking about using some type of adhesive to attach it (or to attach a treated piece of wood and mount the bracket to it).

Thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Either the transducer needs bolted to the transom, or the board needs bolted to the transom. Don&#8217;t trust adhesive, it will fail in time. There&#8217;s just too much expansion/contraction and flex with aluminum boats. You could also keep using the type system you use now.


----------



## bigragu (Jan 7, 2010)

There should be no problem following the directions that come with the sounder, just coat the screws (included) with a vinyl sealant. If you do want to attach a board, as suggested, I would suggest a piece of plastic sheet rather than wood. Again, coat screws and/or fill holes with sealant.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Gander mtn. sells mounting boards for transducers for around $18. They are made from plastic and only use two screws to mount. I used one and mounted it with some heavy duty sealant. It works great. The board will be about 12 in long by 4in wide by 1 inch thick. So if the mounting is off you can change it without drilling more holes in your boat.
Best of luck 
promag


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

promag said:


> Gander mtn. sells mounting boards for transducers for around $18. They are made from plastic and only use two screws to mount. I used one and mounted it with some heavy duty sealant. It works great. The board will be about 12 in long by 4in wide by 1 inch thick. So if the mounting is off you can change it without drilling more holes in your boat.
> Best of luck
> promag


I'd second the use of these boards. Cabela's sells them too. I like to rough up the alum and use PL construction grade adhesive on the board (available at Lowes, Home Depot). I mounted one board with the PL adhesive, and never used the screws. It lasted for two season, including duck hunting in cold water, with coming off, and was still on the boat when I sold it. I need to put another one on the boat I have now, and plan to use the PL and the two screw - I also place the PL over the screw after I tighten them in. Just don't run you finger over the PL to smooth it or it will bubble (but will still be strong).


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

You can get a suction cup mount. I got mine at bass pro. Works good you just have to check it when you put the boat in the water especially if the boat has been dry for a few days. Usually I just pull it off and reset it right before I leave the dock.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Asking for trouble if you ask me. I'd bolt a piece of "Starboard" or ther type of "marine lumber" to the transom where the transducer will go then screw it to that. Gives you the option of adjusting or replacing easy later. Seal the bolt holes real nice with some 3m 4200 or other sealer. Suction cup May work until you start moving heh.

This is how Lund does it anyways. Take a look at some of those for an idea. Here ya go:


----------

